# Pregnancy and Japan



## thefox

Hi everyone!

I commute between the US and Tokyo about once every three weeks. I stay in Tokyo for two weeks at a time. :juggle:

I recently found out I am expecting a baby and would like to have an English speaking doctor here in Tokyo I can consult with (who I can share my US files with) in case I need care here.

I know this is an unusual situation, but need some guidance from everyone here.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## TokyoTexan

Hi Fox,

Recommend Dr. Hideki Sakamoto. Registered in Japan and the US. Perfect English.


----------

